# Bellator Signs Bubba Jenkins



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/5/31/4384250/bellator-mma-signs-wrestling-phenom-bubba-jenkins




> All that talk about contract clauses hasn't stopped Bellator MMA from scooping up world-class athletes.
> 
> That includes former Penn State and Arizona State University wrestler Bubba Jenkins, who amassed a record of 73-21 as a Nittany Lion before transferring in his senior year. In his final term (2010-2011), Jenkins went 21-3, defeating previously unbeaten David Taylor for the NCAA National Championship (157 pounds).
> 
> ...


Great signing for Bellator, this guy could have big things in his future.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Big mistake on Bubba's part.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Big mistake on Bubba's part.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There has definitely been a lot of craziness going on with Bellators contracts recently, but on the flip side, fighters that stay with them as they grow could potentially make a lot of money now that Bellator has the backing of Viacom. That said, I think the way that they have treated some of their fighters is insane.


----------

